# 5.5g tankmates



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

could I get 2 pygmy cories? I was thinking about maybe some neons..... just 3...or an ADF or some shrimp... i dont like snails :/


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry, your tank is too small. :l Only shrimp and snails for you. If your tank is below 10 gallons, you can't have fish mates. Only the shrimps and snails.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

yea, I hear that and then i see alot of people have some fish etc...in their 5g and theyre doing just fine...so i'm just curious... as far as the ADF i know some people have them in their 2.5g tanks so i know there is enough room for atleast them... but i dont know much about them... so idk if i even want them


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, but their tanks are overstocked. ADFs need 3 gallons per frog so...


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

ok so one should be fine in my tank, bec its 5.5 gallons... sine 2.5 is min for betta the other 3g can go towards the frog?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. But I heard they have a big bioload so that might be too small. They also need shrimp pellets or some type of food.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

oo r they more bioload than snails?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure, read this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks for the thread!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Arent the frogs a bigger bio load than the pigmys? Those are 2 cms...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

A fishes bioload doesn't depend on size 100% a one inch gold fish will make a lot of ammonia , yet a 2 inch betta will make little. It depends on the species...

Also, cories are schooling fish and should at least have 5 together, same with neons except they can get aggressive when in small schools so 8+ is best.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

yea my husband and I decided to get Mr. frogs... tomorrow i think


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

kfryman said:


> A fishes bioload doesn't depend on size 100% a one inch gold fish will make a lot of ammonia , yet a 2 inch betta will make little. It depends on the species...
> 
> Also, cories are schooling fish and should at least have 5 together, same with neons except they can get aggressive when in small schools so 8+ is best.


Yes i agree on that but i believe (never had a frog though) that 5 pigmies would still be a lower bioload, after all they have cleaning properties as well.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Yes i agree on that but i believe (never had a frog though) that 5 pigmies would still be a lower bioload, after all they have cleaning properties as well.


really? I would love to get a pygmy cory if i could, but i read online that it needs 10g... and i read online that the frogs need 1g... they are treated with the same judgment as bettas... SOOOooo i figured i could get 2 frogs, bec i heard they play together, and then i think I am fully stocked and cant get anything else... if someone has had success with pygmy cories in their 5g... please lemme know


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> really? I would love to get a pygmy cory if i could, but i read online that it needs 10g... and i read online that the frogs need 1g... they are treated with the same judgment as bettas... SOOOooo i figured i could get 2 frogs, bec i heard they play together, and then i think I am fully stocked and cant get anything else... if someone has had success with pygmy cories in their 5g... please lemme know


My daughter has a couple of panda corys in her 5.5 with her betta...they are doing just fine. Though I think I might steal them and put em in my cory tank...they are so cute.:-D


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Relic said:


> My daughter has a couple of panda corys in her 5.5 with her betta...they are doing just fine. Though I think I might steal them and put em in my cory tank...they are so cute.:-D


gosh now i cant pick haha bec cories are super cute but the frogs r funny... guess we will see


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

actually just checked and the pandas have a higher bioload than the frogs or the pygmys ... :/ and the pygmys swim in the middle of the tank and not the bottom like i was hoping... so i guess its frogs


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

We had a frog at one time. It was my daughters...we had it with a betta and the betta would always eat the frogs food so we had to "hand feed" the frog...and he ate soooo slow! It was cute at first then it became a hassle. We gave it to a friend who now has it in his own little tank.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

yea i expect that to be a pain, but i plan on using a dish at the bottom to place the pellets with a turkey baster... hopefully it works... ill deff keep the pandas in mind though... they dont get as big as the regular cories


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

my hubbs likes the pandas, but we're concerned about waste... how often do you change the water of the 5.5g with the betta


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> my hubbs likes the pandas, but we're concerned about waste... how often do you change the water of the 5.5g with the betta


I change about 25% of the water out every other day or every 3 days as time permits. I test the water for ammonia once or twice a week and all has been well.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Relic said:


> I change about 25% of the water out every other day or every 3 days as time permits. I test the water for ammonia once or twice a week and all has been well.


do you ever do 100% water changes?


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> do you ever do 100% water changes?


No...I'm not a big fan of 100% water changes. To me it just seems like you're loosing to much that actually benefits the tanks. I just vacuum the gravel or sift the sand depending on which tank. Then net out any floating particles and do partial water changes.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ooo ok


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

so having both, maintenance aside... which is more enjoyable to watch


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> so having both, maintenance aside... which is more enjoyable to watch


The cory cats for sure! I can sit there all day and watch corys. They never sit still!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Relic said:


> The cory cats for sure! I can sit there all day and watch corys. They never sit still!


sweet, you're making me really like them haha... no hand feeding and they are such cute fat little fishies... my husband things its better to get the cories bec the frogs are such a hassle...... is there anything your recommend for the cories? they eat shrimp pellets right?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

thinks*


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> sweet, you're making me really like them haha... no hand feeding and they are such cute fat little fishies... my husband things its better to get the cories bec the frogs are such a hassle...... is there anything your recommend for the cories? they eat shrimp pellets right?


Yeah..They will eat most anything that sinks. I feed mine shrimp pellets.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Relic said:


> Yeah..They will eat most anything that sinks. I feed mine shrimp pellets.


awesome  thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> actually just checked and the pandas have a higher bioload than the frogs or the pygmys ... :/ and the pygmys swim in the middle of the tank and not the bottom like i was hoping... so i guess its frogs



Eh... actually the pigmies only dif is size and bioload in comparison to the regular cories. They only swim in the surface to breath but yes they do swim in the middle occasionally.
A school of six in a ten gallon is a paradise for them.

But thats a personal preference ofc.


----------

